# Share your server specs



## bigcat (May 21, 2013)

Following this thread with interest, now I'm curious about custom build server that you colocate. So lets bring your mightiest server to the battle and state the technical specs. B)

*Example*



> *CPU :* Intel i5 Quad Core 2.80GHz
> 
> *RAM : *Corsair 2x8GB DDR3
> 
> ...


Picture is a huge plus

Ready made dedicated server user, please stay away


----------



## mnpeep (May 21, 2013)

CPU: E3-1230v2

RAM: 4x8GB Kingston

HDD: 4x 256GB Samsung SSD Pros

Case: Supermicro 1U (half depth)

Additional:

- Rails

- Adaptec 6405


----------



## herbyscrub (May 22, 2013)

I'm going to send this tower of random junk I had laying around out for colo in a week or so.  Thinking probably Joe's or Datashack.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xapqdys7ljgd6p6/2013-05-08%2004.39.14.jpg?v=0swn-

AMD FX-8350

2x146GB 15K Seagates

6x1TB Randoms

2x2TB WD RE4

1x64GB WD SSD

Dell Perc 6/i BBU

4x4GB Ram


----------



## NodeDeals (May 22, 2013)

Is the AMD FX a viable CPU for server needs? Just curious...


----------



## herbyscrub (May 22, 2013)

NodeDeals said:


> Is the AMD FX a viable CPU for server needs? Just curious...


It's desktop grade hardware so I wouldn't recommend it.  The CPU itself is great though, 8 cores at 4GHz non hyperthreaded.  It's also basically a blackhole for power at 125W.

I sold a Q9650 I had sitting in my drawer for like two years and bought the AMD+mobo for an extra $20.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 23, 2013)

Latest build out.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.495776510440752.119706.136163416402065&type=3

Setup 100 of each of the following.

Intel Core i3

4 GB's RAM

1 TB SATA HD

Intel Xeon 1230

8 GB's RAM

1 TB SATA HD

Intel Xeon 1270

16 GB's RAM

1 TB SATA HD

It was a lot of work but it was fun.  :blink:


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> Latest build out.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.495776510440752.119706.136163416402065&type=3
> 
> ...


Wow.. just wow... you must've felt really powerful to have access to that much amount of servers.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 23, 2013)

@Ivan,  LOL naw, not really, yes its fun but honestly man its just buisiness.   To me whats fun are things like this.







That's two 10Gbps Uplinks.  B)

Now to me thats freaking cool.


----------



## SeriesN (May 23, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> @Ivan,  LOL naw, not really, yes its fun but honestly man its just buisiness.   To me whats fun are things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat wiring.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 23, 2013)

LOL, dude I am so bad at keeping the wiring clean.  I try, but it usually ends up in just big bundles running down one side or the other.


----------



## bigcat (May 28, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> Setup 100 of each of the following...


 
Thats it, I'm out


----------



## concerto49 (May 28, 2013)

E5-2630L

96GB DDR3 RAM

LSI-9271 + CacheVault

8x3TB Seagate Constellation

Plextor M5 Pro Extreme 128GB SSD

These just arrived in our racks in LA getting setup. Do have pics. Have to find them.


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 29, 2013)

@bigcat, don't be out man, push to get more.  B)  Trust me this is year 15, it took a long time to get here.


----------



## Mun (May 29, 2013)

Dual, quad E5345  @ 2.33GHz

4 Gigs of RAM

2 500 Gig HDs

My Main core webserver (protected by my nginx cluster)


----------



## NodeBytes (May 29, 2013)

Dual Quad Core Xeon 5420

8GB Ram

2 x 500GB HDs

Main mirror/webserver


----------



## SilverKnightTech (May 29, 2013)

See this is some bad wiring, sadly I think its the cleaning rack we have..  











Well maybe this one too.....


----------



## herbyscrub (May 29, 2013)

SilverKnightTech said:


> See this is some bad wiring, sadly I think its the cleaning rack we have..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's super neat imo.  This is what we do...and it's just a tiny section of like four switches.


----------

